# Riding a bike with your dog...



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone do this? We like to ride our bikes but haven't yet because of the heat (it's been almost 100 for what seems like forever!) and because Bella doesn't even walk nicely with us. I'm afraid of what will happen when I'm on a bike!!
Suggestions for how to train would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I run my dog while bike riding, its the only time he ever comes home actually tired!!
I am reall sorry though I don't have many good training tips for you and Bella, as Weller just seemed to take to it, mind you he was very used to walking next to a pushchair so knew to keep clear of wheels  I did find a lead on Amazon.com that was brilliant for the bike, it attaches to the back end of the bike and has a solid part that sticks out to one side that keeps the dog away from the wheels, the rest of the lead is like a bungee. It stops them getting ahead and pulling you over or to one side.
My problems start when I reach the park and let him off lead......he then runs along in front of me, criss crossing, looking back to see where I am going!!!! Haven't run him over yet Good luck though as it is a great way to exercise your dog.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No I don't ride a bike when walking/ running my dogs.... I have thought about roller skatings with them though.. seriously.. but hubby thinks I am mad.

I struggle to walk and look good with two cockapoos pulling me. I can't run - been told I run like a GIRL when I was running in the field with my dogs, and bike riding well I think I may be asking for trouble with my two dogs.... xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a strict rule about never running - it's undignified for a woman of my size (no bra can be that supportive) and in my younger days if it was seen, I was also told I run like a girl!
:laugh:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, I ride my bike with Millie in the dog basket. 



















These two photos are when Millie was 13 weeks old. It was her first time in the basket. 
These baskets have a clip and short lead inside so the dog is clipped in.
I clicker train Millie, so went armed with a clicker in one hand and her treats in the side pocket of the basket. 

Choose a quiet area and gently cycle, praising and click & treating.










This is Millie just a few weeks ago. I had a gap of about 6 weeks of no cycling and was worried that she wouldn't like it. Previously, she had gotten a little fidgety in the basket and I was worried she's jump out (never did however). But to be honest, she was brilliant. Just sat there and enjoyed the wind in her fur. No need to click & treating.

I would suggest that if you're worried, or your dog is restless, take them for a good walk first to tire them out. Then go on the bike, stop somewhere for a nice walk and back on the bike.

Hope all this helps.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Millie Basket .. better than a basket of flowers ....


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Julie, just realised it's a basket on the front! I thought it was a trailer type thing on the back! That's brilliant, she looks so cosy in there, what an amazing idea 
I borrowed a baby carrier today for Izzy, until she's allowed out and to carry her when she gets tired when we take Phoebe on longer walks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Julie she looks great in that what a good idea, Ali looking forward to pics of Izzy in her carrier and JoJo I wonder if you can get some sort of gadget attached, one to each skate for Oakley and Honey, a bit like Karens bike attachment


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for all of your comments! Julie, I love that basket! I was hoping to give Bella some exercise, but it would be good to have the option of putting her in a basket though on particularly long rides. Do you have a link to somewhere that I might purchase one? We looked at baskets in the bike shop but they were either huge and had to be attached in the back or wouldnt hold her weight. She weighs 20lbs- googled it and that's about 9 kilos! 
Karen- do you have a link to your leash? I'd love to see it! I'm mostly worried about running her over....obviously!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Walky-Hands-F...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1312178245&sr=1-11

This is on Amazon.com so is available in the U.S and if anyone in uk wants one just look on U.K site.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Walky-Dog-Low...3XJ88I6/ref=acc_glance_etk_hg_ps_ai_-2_t3_t_2

Had another look and this is the low rider version whch may be more suitable if your dog is smaller in size.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

http://canineconcepts.co.uk/en/dpg-...kybasket-dog-cycle-carrier-8032668846012.html

Here you go. It says it takes up to 10kg dogs. Its nice a spacious and deep. Millie is now 7.3kg and fits easily.

It clips onto the handle bars with the clix system which is fairly universal. The only thing I had to do was slightly tilt my handle bars upwards and the bottom of the basket, with Millie in it, was rubbing on the wheel. Chap in the bike shop fix it for me foc.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Karen and Julie!! I love them both! I love that I can get the basket even though I'm here in the states. Bella is just on the edge of the weight limit...guess we'll have to make sure she doesn't get too fat! ;-)


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

sonatalady7 said:


> Thanks Karen and Julie!! I love them both! I love that I can get the basket even though I'm here in the states. Bella is just on the edge of the weight limit...guess we'll have to make sure she doesn't get too fat! ;-)


Let us know how you get on and with photo's of course


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

For sure! I need to post some recent photos anyhow. We'll have to wait until it stops being 100 F here though!! ;-)


----------

